# Smugglers Notch



## swift (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the difference between

 Smugglers' Notch Resort  and

 Mountain Estates at Smugglers' Notch?

Is one a little older but larger? One a highrise and one a duplex?


----------



## charford (Jun 17, 2008)

Mountain Estates at Smugglers Notch is a relatively new designation for several of the buildings at Smugglers. It includes Eagles, Kestrels, Owls, Falcons and Trailside Highlands. These are the fractional buildings at Smugglers. Each has slightly different floor plans and amenities. These tend to be the newer buildings at Smuggs, but there are quite a few buildings, such as Sycamores, Tamaracks, and Aspen Highlands which are equally new. None of the buildings above are duplexes or highrises. There is one section of fully owned units, Trailside Executives, which are duplexes and there is one building, Oaks?, which is six stories. Most buildings at Smuggs are 3 stories with varying numbers of units on each floor. 

If you are looking at a trade, let us know what the 2 letter prefix of the unit being offered is and someone can let you know what the location, size, age etc is.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jun 17, 2008)

if you look on the smugglers notch website (www.smuggs.com), in the "lodging and real estate" menu, the "accomodations & floor plans" option includes floor plans of every unit type at Smuggs,  and the "vacation ownership & real estate" option includes building floorplans for the newer buildings showing the number of units in the building.  The Resort Map shows where each building is located in the resort.

regardless of the age and appearance of the individual buildings, all units have very similar interiors and furnishings - and all units are completely refurbished every few years so everything is generally in good condition (only exception is "fully owned" units where the owners furinsh the unit themselves, but these rarely appear as an exchange).


----------



## swift (Jun 17, 2008)

I have this unit on hold through RCI right now.

 Exchange Details 
Mountain Estates at Smugglers' Notch 
Resort ID 7576 
Check-In Date 06/12/2009 
Unit Type 3 Bedrooms 
Max Occ / Privacy 10/8 
Kitchen Full 

If history repeats it looks like this would be the first week that Smugg considers summer. When I look up some of the floor plans such as Eagle it says "Premium home surcharge applies." is that another fee on top of the Smugg pass that I would have to pay?


----------



## Emily (Jun 17, 2008)

I took this to mean that the rental price of the unit would be higher if you were renting.  We recently confirmed a unit in the Kestrels and the RCI guide read us the standard statement that included the regular extra fees for the resort but nothing additional because we were staying in this section.


----------



## hdmass (Jun 17, 2008)

Swift,

We just got back from a weekend trip to Smugglers'.  The programs started on the 13th.  Most things were up and running but Notchville Park was delayed until today.  The resort was nice and quiet and we had amazing weather - mid 80's during the day!  The pools are heated, so it wouldn't have been a problem if it were cooler.  This was a float week for us, and I will definitely use it again.  I loved not having the crowds that I imagine we will get when we go back in July.


----------



## swift (Jun 17, 2008)

charford said:


> If you are looking at a trade, let us know what the 2 letter prefix of the unit being offered is and someone can let you know what the location, size, age etc is.




I was told the unit prefix is OW4.

Thank you!


----------



## charford (Jun 17, 2008)

OW means Owls! These are the newest and largest units. They have a 3rd half bath, granite, plasma TVs, high ceilings and a 4 season sunroom. They are further up the North Hill than other units in the North Hill area. I'd grab it. They're the nicest units at Smuggs.


----------



## hdmass (Jun 17, 2008)

There is a small man-made pond behind Owls that has frogs and many tadpoles in it.  They have set up benches there.  It is a lovely place to sit and enjoy nature.  We toured the Owls units.  They are wonderful.


----------



## swift (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you for all of your input. I have confirmed it and now I am anxiously waiting!!!    Now to work out those plane tickets.


----------

